# what is this connection for?



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

not sure where to post this, but since it looks like some sort of antenna i figured maybe this section would be best. i thought at first it was for some cell phone acc. , but after some trips to some junkyards, i noticed them on many other sentras.... its also looks like something stock. i dunno. this is on a sentra xe. looks like the annt. can plug into it, but since i got my car w/a cdplayer already installed on it, i dunno if this maybe plugged into the stock stereo (have no idea what the connections on the stock stereo would look like)


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Looks like your Antenna!

You got a B13 right? My B13 antenna had the 2 prong adapter like that. 
Just remove the 2 prong adapter. Then plug the antenna into the back of your cd player. 
You'll soon notice a slight increase in radio reception, if indeed that is the antenna.

Good luck


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> Looks like your Antenna!
> 
> You got a B13 right? My B13 antenna had the 2 prong adapter like that.
> Just remove the 2 prong adapter. Then plug the antenna into the back of your cd player.
> ...


yea yea, i got the normal ant. jack plugged into the reciever. thing is, i was just wondering why this 2prong adapter is there. did the stock radio require it?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Yea it did. It was called something like a diversity adapter or something, Nissan abandoned it when no one else started using it, and in the mid 90s switched back over to the regular 1 prong one.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

ha. a fad that never caught on......how sad. well, thanx.


----------



## b14rulez (Mar 25, 2004)

*installing pioneer deck in nissan b14 98*

hya...does anyone kno how to installin a new aftermarket deck into a 1998 b14, the harnesses are different and the colour codes dont match..can anyone give my guided assistance as to how to go about doin this?? plz?


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

b14rulez said:


> hya...does anyone kno how to installin a new aftermarket deck into a 1998 b14, the harnesses are different and the colour codes dont match..can anyone give my guided assistance as to how to go about doin this?? plz?



this is really the wrong place to post. make your own thread in Audio. you'll get more responses.


----------

